# Mirro 22 quart pressure canner model MO522 for sale



## RickiLinnenkohl (May 22, 2011)

Got it from a friend years ago when she moved and I never used it - she used it and swore by it.

Includes all parts and a spare gasket. Gaskets are in perfect condition.

Since I donât have the manual here is the link where it can be easily downloaded: 

http://www.uncledavesenterprise.com/file/garden/vegetable/mirropressurecooker.pdf

$45 plus shipping if interested email me [email protected]


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

How much would shipping cost to 77386? 

Thank You, 

Arlie


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Ricki, due to shipping cost, I am going to pass on the pressure canner. I really appreciate you taking the time to find out the shipping cost and I'm sure someone who lives closer to you will buy it.

Thanks Again,

Arlie


----------

